# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  tanta moneda?

## Ella

YO me hago un lio cuando se habla de monedas como flipper, mordida, contorsionista, enl a botella, plegable...hay mas? no las conozco, he leido mas o menos en tienda magia los juegos que se pueden hacer pero alguien podria hablar de ellas?
por cierto, que tipo de cascarillas hay?

----------


## Daniel Quiles

En la botella es la plegable. Tienes la hooked, la 3 in 1 (creo que se llama asi, no se) que es una moneda normal y dos cascarillas, que aparenta ser una moneda, por ejemplo de medio dolar, pero luego sacas tres. Tienes el juego de los 21$ (creo), que es ese que muestra 4 o 5 mpnedas de distino valor y la metes en el puño cerrado, sacas una (la mas grande) y al abrir la mano las restantes han desaparecido, ....

Referente al video parece que lo que te muestra es una de las cosas que puedes hacer con una cascarilla expandida. (y empalme). No se como se llama pero este efecto se lo he visto a hacer entre otro a Chris Randall en su dvd Sweet, creo que lo hace con monedas gigantes. y que lo llama 3fly. No estoy muy seguro.

Respecto a cascarillas, te refieres solo a cascarillas de monedas o en general?. Si es de monedas antes staban aquellas cascarillas (del tamaño real de una moneda) que se ajustaban a una moneda "rebajada", pero la sustituyo una mejor, que es la cascarilla expandida.

----------


## Ella

y hay cascarillas con iman tb? o algo asi oi

----------


## Marco Antonio

A ver, hoy me cuesta dormirme y creo que con esto os podré echar una mano. 

cascarillas realmente hay de dos tipos... la expandida y la normal. La normal se usa para hacer cambios de moneda (normalmente) de tamaño y valor (me refiero a tamaño más pequeño... claro), la cascarilla normal si la comparas con una moneda de su valor tiene el mismo tamaño y casi el mismo grosor. La cascarilla expandida es una cascarilla en la que se puede introducir una moneda del mismo valor que la cascarilla, ya que la cascarilla es una poquito más grande, se suelen hacer juegos de extracción de moneda de la mano y la moneda regresa de donde salió magicamente. Las cascarillas a su vez pueden ser magnéticas o magnetizables, con algunas monedas funciona muy bien, es casi imposible que se separe de la moneda (scotch y soda magnetico, por ejemplo). 

En cuanto a las monedas llamadas trucadas, existen varias y combinaciones de algunas, las mas manejadas son, Doble cara con valores diferentes en cada cara. (un lujo si se utilizan mezcladas con al guna cascarilla), la moneda mordida (ahora ya vienen con un sistema interno casi imposible de detectar, podrían pasar por una moneda normal sin grandes problemas) además incluye el trozo arrancado de la moneda para que puedas mostrarlo entre los dientes, la moneda doblada (moneda en la botella, las fabricadas para euro solamente se doblan en dos partes, mientras que las de medio dolar existen en 2 y en 3 partes). La moneda fliper es una combinación de la moneda doblada y una cascarilla (muy util para engañar con el número de monedas que tienes y para hacer desapariciones sorprendentes). Otra de las de más impacto ha sido la moneda atravesada por el cigarrillo. Todas las monedas y cascarillas (casi todas) existen en su versión de una cara o de dos caras, en algunos casos es imposible dejar examinar la moneda salvo que ejecutes un cambio. Si el público es bastante "bueno" a veces con las monedas "trucadas" de dos caras, enseñando tu la moneda, no demasiado tiempo, pueden pasar por monedas normales, incluso algunas cascarillas por su lado interno tienen grabada la cruz de la moneda correspondiente, asi que el expectador no sabe, si ocultas bien el borde, si estás enseñando una moneda real o no. 

espero no haberme pasado con la explicación, quizá debería haber ido en la zona secreta.

Besos y abrazos

----------


## Norax

guau, me quito el sombrero. que completisimo ^^ muchas gracias, asi da gusto. para cuando termine con lo mio ya se entre que cosas puedo escoger   :twisted:

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

las monedas que conozco son: la plegable ( con sist. interno), la mordida ( con sist. interno), la magnetica, la magnetizable, las monedas stack, cascarillas ( magnetizables) monedas de dos caras( como las de scotch & soda o dime & penny), la hooked coin. creo que eso.

----------


## trib

Hola !! una pregunta respecto a estas monedas: ¿Que hay de diferencia entre el sistema normal y el interno? en la moneda mordida y en la plegable. Hay algun otro tipo de moneda que lleve sistema interno aparte de esas dos?
gracias

Un saludo

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

yo solo lo conozco en la plegable y en la mordida. 
yo tengo las dos monedas plegables y la diferencia es que en la nueva se puede enseñar la moneda de lado.
En la mordida supongo que sera algo parecido, pero sí se que además te trae un trozo de moneda para meter en la boca.

----------


## Mago Habibi

Trib.

En el sistema interno, la goma va por el interior del canto de la moneda. No se ve. El aspecto es igual que las demás.

El sistema externo lleva una goma alrededor del canto de la moneda y se ve el surco pero no importa mucho para efectos como la moneda en la botella. En ésta, en contraprestación, es muy facil cambiar la goma.

Un saludo

----------


## trib

Muchas gracias Habibi por aclararme la diferenecia. Entonces la explicacion que me has dado es tanto de la moneda plegable como en de la mordida supongo. Gracias 
Otra cosa mas el dvd de la cascarilla (el que ha puesto ella al principio) lo tiene alguien? merece la pena comprarselo? por lo que he visto del demo parece estar bien.

un saludo

----------


## Mago Habibi

Trib.

Ese video no es la demo de un DVD sino que lo que te venden son las cascarillas. Lo que ahí ves es una de las muchas posibilidades que te ofrecen estos gimmicks. En cuanto los tengas deducirás como lo hace en el video.

Si te gustan los juegos con monedas puedes comprarlo. Un consejo:
Lo que puedes hacer es comprar el juego Gran Euro Hopping Half es un juego automático, muy sencillo y muy visual y con él tendras varias cascarillas (2 de 2 euros y uno de 50 cts.) por un precio menor que comprándolos por separado.   :Wink:    Puedes verlo en:

http://www.tiendamagia.com/product_i...roducts_id/768 

Un saludo

----------


## trib

hola Habibi. yo utilizo la cascarilla o sea que se como hacer juegos con ella y eso (acabo de empezar con ella) pero pensaba que era un DVD, perdon   :Wink:  (anda que yo tambien mira que soy tontito jjaja) algunos movimientos de los que salen ahi ya se pero luego ya me pierdo (soy novato con las monedas). Gracias por aclararmelo.

Un saludo

----------


## newwave

hay 2 tipos de cascarillas: la expandida y la rebajada, aunque esta ya no se suele utilizar porque casi todos los efectos se pueden realizar con la expandida
¿has tenido suerte con el cachorrito?  :Lol:

----------


## Vielba

Bueno como es mi primer mensaje hola a tod@s, el caso es que quiero comprar el Gran Euro Hopping Half y me gustaría preguntarle al *Mago Habibi*, ya que tiene el juego, de que tipo son las 2 cascarillas de 2 euros que trae este juego por que la de 50 cents. será expandida seguro ¿no?.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Vielba, el gran euro hopping half se compone de: dos cascarillas expandidas, una de 2 euros y otra de 50 cent., una moneda de 50 cent. normal, una cascarilla de 2 euros (sin ser expandida) y una moneda del tipo plata-cobre pero más fina que encaja perfectamente en la cascarilla sin expandir.

Aunque es un poco caro, es una buena inversión, además de tener el juego hopping half, tienes dos cascarillas expandidas y una moneda plata cobre, con todos los juegos y rutinas que eso conlleva.

Un saludo

PD.: si algún moderador piensa que me he excedido en la explicación que me lo diga para retirar el post o que lo retire el mismo.

----------


## Vielba

> El gran euro hopping half se compone de: dos cascarillas expandidas, una de 2 euros y otra de 50 cent., una moneda de 50 cent. normal, una cascarilla de 2 euros (sin ser expandida) y una moneda del tipo plata-cobre pero más fina que encaja perfectamente en la cascarilla sin expandir.


Yo no sé si te has excedido o no pero es la respuesta que pedía así que agradecido. El juego es caro si solo miras lo que cuesta pero intenta comprarte todo eso por separado a ver cuanto te cuesta y como bien dices las posibilidades de juegos son muchas, no solo el Hopping Half en sí.

Gracias y un saludo.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Uno de los mejores que conozco son el Coin Explosion (Dean Dill)y el Sueño del avaro chino de Evans.
Lástima, que como todas las monedas gimmick cuestan un ojo de la cara (el otro ojo con seguridad también).

----------


## Ella

> Uno de los mejores que conozco son el Coin Explosion (Dean Dill)y el Sueño del avaro chino de Evans.
> Lástima, que como todas las monedas gimmick cuestan un ojo de la cara (el otro ojo con seguridad también).


podrias explicar en que consiste los efectos? tengo curiosidad...

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Ella:
Aca te va el link del Coin Explosion hecho por Cyril:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=xlNF2nHd94g&search=cyril

El otro video lo encuentras en la página de Henry Evans:
http://www.henryevansmagic.com/henry.htm
y luego dale click a New chinese Miser's dream.

Espero que te sirva.

Saludops

----------


## Vielba

Dos trucazos de magia con monedas. El primero es bastante caro solo en monedas que ha sacado.

----------


## juanete

Si, muy caro, creo que el precio en el comercio fluctúa alrededor de 1000 dólares.

----------

